# Star Driver



## mameks (Nov 15, 2010)

Spoiler: Info






Spoiler



 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> To the south of Japan, there lies a lush green island called Southern Cross Isle. One night, a boy by the name of Takuto Tsunashi washes up on the shore of the island alone. Having swum from the mainland alone and without any possessions, this boy enrolls in the senior high level in the school on the island - Southern Cross High School.
> 
> With his bright and positive personality, he starts to mix with various students in the school and builds relationships with many of them, including Wako Agemaki and Sugata Shindou. But this school hides a deep secret. There are sleeping giants hidden under the ground called "Cyboddies".
> 
> ...





At the moment it's on episode 7 of a scheduled 25.
Genres: Action; Mecha; Shounen.


It's such an epic series so far. The story is pretty good, with only a couple of let downs, and the art and music is amazing(IMO).
If you haven't started it yet, do so; and if you have, say what you think about it.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 15, 2010)

It's plain amazing~!

(ﾉゝ∀･)~キラ☆ KIRABOSHI!


----------



## luke_c (Nov 15, 2010)

inb4 (ﾉゝ∀･)~キラ☆ KIRABOSHI!
EDIT: DAMN YOU, DAMN YOU ALL.


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 15, 2010)

I shouldn't even have to say anything.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 15, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> inb4 (????)~??? KIRABOSHI!
> EDIT: DAMN YOU, DAMN YOU ALL.


Beat you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Apprivoise!


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 15, 2010)

I love this anime i really like Takuto and Vice President lol


----------



## mameks (Nov 15, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> inb4 (????)~??? KIRABOSHI!
> EDIT: DAMN YOU, DAMN YOU ALL.







Fool
*sighs*
(????)~??? KIRABOSHI!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 15, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't sigh! Do the pose~! :3 ...
(????)~??? KIRABOSHI!


----------



## prowler (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

I watched the first two series and this is cool anime


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 20, 2010)

zizer said:
			
		

> I watched the first two series and this is cool anime


...what?

Star Driver doesn't have any prequels D :


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> zizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he/she/bot meant episodes :3


----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

sorry , yes i mean episodе, now is 7 episodes


----------



## mameks (Nov 22, 2010)

ep8.


Spoiler



I liked it, much better than 7 imo.
Is this the end of silly fish girl? Will there be no more awesome insert song?


----------

